

Python + Django + Rpy + R = Web App (by Simon Knapp) - zeratul
https://github.com/Sleepingwell/DjangoRpyDemo

======
Cieplak
This looks like a great project; however, I really wish there were a more
descriptive README.

------
mbq
There is always a good time for some shameless auto-promotion, so I'll mention
Triggr, a package which allows one to convert R process into a fast, event-
based XML-, JSON- or even more freestyle RPC server:
<https://github.com/mbq/Triggr>

------
dinedal
Is this just a project with all the glue worked out between these projects?

------
zeratul
The original post is here: <http://www.linkedin.com/groups/R-web-
apps-77616.S.91223876>

------
mynegation
I know many folks like ggplot2 much more than anything available for Python.
What are the advantages of using R over Python?

~~~
Cieplak
R has exceptional libraries for doing statistical analysis. This kind of setup
could be a great platform for building a statistical software suite as a
service. Sort of like SAS or STATA or SPSS in the cloud.

